# Trying to get into renewable energy...



## RVincent (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi All,

I have an interview coming up with an engineering consulting company in the Pacific Northwest that works primarily in hydropower. The position I am interviewing for is Senior Mechanical Engineer. I have a BSME, and have been working in the aerospace industry as a Project Engineer since graduation in 1991. I am ready to do something new, and I am very interested in renewable energy, which is why I am pursuing this job.

My resume was good enough that the Director of Mechanical Engineering called me right away, even though I have no directly related experience. But, now I am worried that the lack of direct experience will become more of an issue at the interview. Can anyone offer any interview preparation advice for this type of situation?

I almost forgot to mention that I am expecting to receive my Mechanical PE license (hopefully), once California gets their act together and publishes the results from the April 2007 exam.

Thanks!

-Randy


----------



## benbo (Jul 11, 2007)

As someone who has gone from the aerospace industry, to the hi-tech industry (semiconductors)

and finally to the power industry, and has conducted interviews in all three areas I would say that this has been my experience-

Assuming this is a job at a power plant -

1. They already assume you have the technical chops to do the job. I would do a little research on the types of things MEs do at hydro plants, and what their company is all about. This is more to show interest than to learn everything all at once.

2. After you find out what MEs do at power plants, try to think of things that youhave done in the aerospace industry that apply to power plants. Also, try to find out what specific area (if any) you will be working in - design. operations, maintenance, concentrating on turbines, pipings, etc. There is probably a civil engineering element to your job as well. Find out to what extent the job will be hands-on.

3. What I always looked for when I interviewed people was whether they looked like they would fit in with my group. They say people decide in the first 30 seconds whether to hire someone. I doubt that is true, but don't overdress and don't underdress, ask a lot of questions but not to put them on the spot, appear interested and confident but not arrogant. If you have a degree, experience, and a license they are going to figure you will learn the job. They want to make sure you aren't a jerk.

4. If this doesn't pan out don't forget wind, solar, geothermal, other renewables. Even hydrogen and clean coal, which aren't trechically renewables I guess. This is going to be a banner time for renewables, particularly in California, after Arnold's pronouncements requiring utilities to expand their renewable protfolios.

Coincidentally, ASME is holding its power conference next week-

http://www.asmeconferences.org/power07/

I'm going here next week, even though I'm an electrical guy.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 12, 2007)

Whatever you do... don't bring up AmerenUE and the Taum Sauk reservoir...

Ameren Plans to Rebuild Reservior

It kind of overfilled, spilled over undercutting the dam and sent a billion gallons of water through a state park, along with a park ranger and his entire family.

Depending on the department which you will be working... I'm assuming mechanical background, you'll be more in the power generation side vs. distribution... so, benbo's right:

turbines, pumps, piping. When I think hydropower, it's going to cut down on the complexity of the power generation (being from a nuclear power plant background), but hydro has been around for a while, age of the equipment may be getting up there. If you work on the design side, there may be a lot of requirements for spec writing to bid out large project replacements of equipment, etc. Much of the equipment you will use will be "off the shelf", but through very few vendors. Probably have some cost estimating, etc. Do they contract maintenance, or do they have maintenance staff? Are they capable of undertaking large projects, or do they hire out? Is the plant union / non-union... All that plays into the staff you work with and the atmosphere of the plant.

Interesting to me... how do they monitor and maintain the reservoir level? % through turbines, vs. spillway. Peak seasons... Do they own the reservoir? How does that work.

Very cool - wish you the best of luck.


----------



## RVincent (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks benbo and TouchDown for the feedback. To clarify, this company that I am applying to does consulting engineering work (all disciplines) for the hydropower industry, so I would be working with various hydro plants as customers, rather than working directly for one. Nevertheless, your advice still applies, and I'll be putting it to good use!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks very much benbo &amp; touchdown !! That is excellent information. :thumbs:

I had lunch with a few h34r: h34r: - type people today and I have heard (though it hasn't been announced) that Florida intends to mandate an aggressive schedule for introduction/implementation for alternative/renewable energy 'sources'. The word has started to get out based on the Energy Summit held by Gov Charlie Crist for the past two days.

Like RVincent, I have also been considering a career change to align it with power industry/alternative and/or renewable energy.

Do you have any advice or suggestions for folks who aren't industry-trained/savvy for what they can do to get in on the ground floor? How about areas aside from mechanical or power - say civil or environmental?

Thanks.

JR


----------



## benbo (Jul 13, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Thanks very much benbo &amp; touchdown !! That is excellent information. :thumbs:
> I had lunch with a few h34r: h34r: - type people today and I have heard (though it hasn't been announced) that Florida intends to mandate an aggressive schedule for introduction/implementation for alternative/renewable energy 'sources'. The word has started to get out based on the Energy Summit held by Gov Charlie Crist for the past two days.
> 
> Like RVincent, I have also been considering a career change to align it with power industry/alternative and/or renewable energy.
> ...


As a regulator I think you may even have a leg up. I work for a Public Utilities Commission and my colleagues are constantly going between the public and private sector. A coworker got a job at the local gas company doing piping code and then went into energy efficiency research. The big cheeses at our commission recently quit to become pres and vp of an LNG company.

As I'm sure you know from your job, no matter what you are going to build (wind farm, solar plant, etc.) is going to require siting applications and environmental impact reports these companies often look for ex gov't employees who know their way around the maze of paperwork. Once you're in you can investigate what they have to offer.

There are going to be lots of projects in Ca because Arnold mandated something like 15% renewables by 2015 (or something like that). I don'r know about Florida or the rest of the country. You might periodically check FPL - I think they are the largest wind producer in the country, and have several solar projects as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

benbo said:


> There are going to be lots of projects in Ca because Arnold mandated something like 15% renewables by 2015 (or something like that). I don'r know about Florida or the rest of the country. You might periodically check FPL - I think they are the largest wind producer in the country, and have several solar projects as well.


Gov Crist (FL) just issued three (3) Executive Orders today addressing climate change, partnering, and alternative/renewable energy ... *GOVERNOR CRIST SIGNS EXECUTIVE ORDERS TO REDUCE GREENHOUSE GASES* 

Amongst the items called out in the executive orders:

-State government will first measure greenhouse gas emissions and develop a Governmental Carbon Scorecard. State government will then work to reduce emissions 10 percent by 2012, 25 percent by 2017, and 40 percent by 2025;

-State government will also seek to partner with an energy-efficient rental-car company for the 2009 contract;

-Governor Crist directed the adoption of maximum emission levels of greenhouse gases for electric utilities. The standard will require a reduction of emissions to 2000 levels by 2017, to 1990 levels by 2025, and by 80 percent of 1990 levels by 2050;

-Florida will also adopt the California motor vehicle emission standards, pending approval of the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency waiver. The standard is a 22-percent reduction in vehicle emissions by 2012 and a 30-percent reduction by 2016;

-Florida will also require energy-efficient consumer appliances to increase efficiency by 15 percent of current standards; and

-Governor Crist also requested that the Public Service Commission adopt a 20 percent Renewable Portfolio Standard by 2020, with a strong focus on solar and wind energy.

I think the conference + follow-on executive orders bode well for the renewal/alternative energy markets. Gov. Crist was just elected to office and is popular - he has not even completed one full term in office. Many suspect he will easily make it into a 2nd term because of his broad popularity tackling 'popular' issues like global warming.

I have always had an interest in alternative/renewable energy market - it goes hand-in-hand with my environmental background. My office (Dept of Environmental Protection) is the agency charged with implementing energy conservation/stewardship, so I have been thinking this might be my oppurtunity to step out into a growing market.

Thanks for the tips and advice - I will probably PM once I get some more background information and talk to a few more h34r: h34r: contacts.

JR


----------

